# 686 vs. Foursquare vs. Volcom *quick answers appreciated*



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

So I am picking up a jacket today. I have the 686 NB 580 on hold through Department of Goods but I have to purchase today. I was also looking at some less expensive options as well. So that being said I would like some quick input from you guys who may have these jackets or know more about them than I do.

The Foursquare doesnt have insulation. It does have removable hood and wrist gaiters

The Volcom is insulated with removable hood but no wrist gaiters

The 686 is insulated with wrist gaiters but no removable hood and is over $200.

All the jackets seam pretty sweet so I am at a loss but saving the extra scratch would be nice (I do have the $200 bucks for the 686 if thats the route I go)

I like the removable hood and wrist gaiters. I also like insulation just so I dont have to layer as much underneath. What would you guys pick and why?


----------



## Puggy (Oct 7, 2010)

IMHO I would go with the 686 I own a Smarty from like 4 years ago and is still awesome, might be getting a 32 jacket this year. 686's quality is top line and rugged plus with that model of jacket you basically get a sweater with that one for when you're hiking the park and need to take the outside layer off. I would stay away from the Foursquare if it has no insulation it'll be a bitch to layer, plus jackets like that are more for casual wear/park IMO specially with the removable accessories, if you're going to get a boarding jacket just get what you need, look for at least 10-15k waterproof and 10-15g insulation. My 686 hasn't failed and I've boarded in slush and -40C up here in the North. Good luck!


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

So the Foursquare I think is out then. I do like the 686 but does anyone have an opinion on the Volcom? Its cheaper, has similar 10-10k figures and a removable hood.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

i hate removable hoods, and they look like sh!t... i had a 4square michalyria(?sp) jacket and had to buy a different one last year because the 4square was actually wayyy to hot for me. The velcro on the jacket broke in the first couple weeks, and the zipper on my sisters 4square jacket broke in the first couple weeks also


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey, I've found a coupon for you for dept of goods, it bumps all discounts up to 40%.
Coupon code: 4DB-1-MTH4J
If it works, it should make the 686 jacket less painful on your pocket or should you decide to go with the others, make them even cheaper yet.
Cheers


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

Salvation said:


> Hey, I've found a coupon for you for dept of goods, it bumps all discounts up to 40%.
> Coupon code: 4DB-1-MTH4J
> If it works, it should make the 686 jacket less painful on your pocket or should you decide to go with the others, make them even cheaper yet.
> Cheers


Kick ass man, thanks! That pretty much makes up my mind right there; its the 686 for sure now that its below $200.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Did it work?


----------



## gls:maverick (Jan 15, 2010)

Yup, knocked it down to 174.00! So only $10 more than the Volcom and while the 686 has more insulation and a non detachable hood I think it was the better choice.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Sweet.
Looks like you got yrself a spanking deal.
I've never been a fan of detachable hoods myself.
I dun take my hoods off anyway, and detachable hoods just add extra shit weight with unneeded parts that further increase the chances of equipment failure.


----------

